# Hunting with tubes



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I've always used tubes for hunting i don't know why I just have I just wonder which are better.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Alot of people here use 1745 looped and have gotten great results hunting. But i havent used any dankung tubing. I used daisy yellow tubes for awhile and they work pretty good for hunting rabbits.


----------



## 14585 (Aug 9, 2015)

I use dunkung tubes all the time there really good


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Check out my post on 1842 vs 3/16od, bla, bla bla 

1842 and 1745 are great tubes as are 3/16 x .047 wall American tubes.

1842 is fast as heck for your light (54gr) to 100gr ammo for sure, and even heavier. 1745 is a bit better for heavier stuff, and still is very, very, very fast.... A great, great tube for sure. The 3/16 x .047w that I have been shooting may be right between 1842 and 1745....great stuff 

These looped tubes give higher speeds than all the other single tubes I have tested for the last 6-7 months, by a pretty good margin ..... but, as I'm on a one man preaching tour :- ). Elongation percentage is the key to speed..along with draw length, and shooting actively :- )

wll


----------

